# It's done with a needle and thread, but it's not knitting



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

A break from knitting, made for friends and charity.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

That's really pretty. Is it like Basket weaving? How do I find instructions? Thanks. I would like to try that as sometimes I also like to take a break from knitting.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

stirfry said:


> That's really pretty. Is it like Basket weaving? How do I find instructions? Thanks. I would like to try that as sometimes I also like to take a break from knitting.


Yes, I'd like instructions also. Thanks.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

How gorgeous....I love the basket, but also the birds...can you tell us how to do this???


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Very pretty and you have all of us guessing!!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

That's beautiful!!!! Be fun to learn...


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

The bottom is a coaster that my husband drilled holes in. I used Danish Cord and artificial sinew for the thread. There are lots of websites that show how to do it, and the centers can be changed to anything as long as there are holes. You can also start without a center. I was fortunate enough to have a friend teach me, and now I can't stop.

Here are pics of the others. Thank you for looking.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

What type of weaving technique is this called. I really want to try it, but don't know what to "google"...thanks so much.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> What type of weaving technique is this called. I really want to try it, but don't know what to "google"...thanks so much.


I want to try too. Google a couple of things but nothing came up like this.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

The stitch is a v stitch. Try googling "variations of simple closed coiling stitches". They are using pine needles instead of cord, but the technique is the same. The website is: www.nativetech.org. There are links and click on coil basketry. Wish I could show you...if you're on the California central coast, I would be happy to. Hope this helps.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice.... it's fun to try something different...


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Your bowls are lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Very beautiful your work is amazing


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

hotske said:


> The stitch is a v stitch. Try googling "variations of simple closed coiling stitches". They are using pine needles instead of cord, but the technique is the same. The website is: www.nativetech.org. There are links and click on coil basketry. Wish I could show you...if you're on the California central coast, I would be happy to. Hope this helps.


I made lots of pine needle baskets when we were wintering as snowbirds in Arizona. I loved doing them. I made clay bottoms for them and we still have them - that was nearly 20 years ago. I used raffia for the cording. We used a group of pine needles with the ends at an angle so that it was easy to fit with the next set of needles. (hard to describe) . The clay work is my own and it was an interesting and fun craft to do.

Your baskets are beautiful. I never thought of using all the different kinds of centers that you used. They are all one of a kind. I applaud you! I love all the bases.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Yours are particularly elegant. I need to bookmark this page as reference. They're truly beautiful.

ETA: I've just seen yours now, Designer1234 - lovely, and I especially like the Native American clay pieces.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thankyou. I am not able to make them now. There is one place that I found in BC (possibly the same in Washington) where the needles were long enough to hold together and use for this. It was near Peachland BC. However when we went down to the southern states the needles are much longer. 

I like what hotske has done and all her original baskets.

I thank her for mentioning the pine needle baskets. I was trying to use ideas that were Southwestern, and it was actually in a clay class that we made the baskets. Then we started a basket making group in the park. Happy memories for me. These are the only ones I have left as my family has the others. I wish my shoulder was better so that I could try her ideas. I am so impressed with the variety of different things she used. Creating something different is such a joy, isn't it? I know how much fun she had making these originals. I hope hoske will keep on posting- I have bookmarked this thread - my grand daughter is really interested in doing this type of art too and I will show these to her when she comes over. 

Thanks for posting your baskets and please keep on doing so hotske -- you have given me some wonderful things and times to remember. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just found this site that might interest you. I hope you find it interesting. Some of the baskets on ebay are like the baskets we made. I believe one is much the same as mine. I can't remember what the design was called. Some lovely baskets here.

http://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=ssl#q=pine+needle+hand+made+baskets+using+raffia+


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I made lots of pine needle baskets when we were wintering as snowbirds in Arizona. I loved doing them. I made clay bottoms for them and we still have them - that was nearly 20 years ago. I used raffia for the cording. We used a group of pine needles with the ends at an angle so that it was easy to fit with the next set of needles. (hard to describe) . The clay work is my own and it was an interesting and fun craft to do.
> 
> Your baskets are beautiful. I never thought of using all the different kinds of centers that you used. They are all one of a kind. I applaud you! I love all the bases.


Thank you for posting your gorgeous baskets..I love them.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

You're very kind, thank you.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just found this site that might interest you. I hope you find it interesting. Some of the baskets on ebay are like the baskets we made. I believe one is much the same as mine. I can't remember what the design was called. Some lovely baskets here.
> 
> http://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=ssl#q=pine+needle+hand+made+baskets+using+raffia+


I will take a look. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wouldn't we have fun if we could meet and do baskets? Have you done the pine needle type? They are hard on the hands, but the finished work is very beautiful I feel. Since then I have used clothesline rope (thinnest type) and have cut fabrics in long strips and done baskets on the sewing maching. They are nice, but not as much fun as yours. They are easy - I can't do them either so I am living vicariously on these threads. It is so nice to see things I used to do, done so beautifully by people like you. It carries on doesn't it? I hope you post them in other Crafts as I know they would be really appreciated!


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

We sure would have fun. My friend does the pine needle baskets and they are beautiful. I will post future ones for sure. Thank you for sharing what you have done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Horse & Shirley, what beautiful baskets, they are true works of art. I will definitely check out the how-tos, thanks for posting them


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, I really like those! Beautiful weaving.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

lovely how did you do it :sm11:


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

You are also good at taking photos to show them off to their best advantage .do you know of a book or utube to learn how to do this please.


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry did not see the web site above.I should be in my bed asleep.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.nativetech.org/basketry/coileast.html


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you so much sewlee


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

hotske said:


> The stitch is a v stitch. Try googling "variations of simple closed coiling stitches". They are using pine needles instead of cord, but the technique is the same. The website is: www.nativetech.org. There are links and click on coil basketry. Wish I could show you...if you're on the California central coast, I would be happy to. Hope this helps.


I will be in Torrance, Calif and Thousand oaks, Calif and Victorville, Calif from july 20 to the 30. Are any of those close to you? I would love to learn.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's lovely.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Your baskets are really lovely.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Sally15 said:


> lovely how did you do it :sm11:


Click on the website in one of my posts and you can see it...they used pine needles, but the technique is the same.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Justme said:


> I will be in Torrance, Calif and Thousand oaks, Calif and Victorville, Calif from july 20 to the 30. Are any of those close to you? I would love to learn.


. All those places are from 3-6 hours away...a little too far I am sure.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

sewlee said:


> http://www.nativetech.org/basketry/coileast.html


Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I love those bowls!


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

ah yes that is. Would have been great to meet another KPer and learn something new. I will be going to a wedding and visiting family.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Justme said:


> ah yes that is. Would have been great to meet another KPer and learn something new. I will be going to a wedding and visiting family.


Have a wonderful time and maybe one day you will head up the coast.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Baskets are so pretty, learning new things is great, will have to check out sites.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Beautiful bowls, for sure!


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Thank you and you have a great summer as well.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Shines a different light onto some old jewelry


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Horse & Shirley, what beautiful baskets, they are true works of art. I will definitely check out the how-tos, thanks for posting them


This was supposed to read Hotske, autocorrect strikes again????


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

I want to make one too. They are lovely!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

This looks a lot like pine needle baskets except using cord and thread. There are books on the subject. You might want to try Amazon.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I made lots of pine needle baskets when we were wintering as snowbirds in Arizona. I loved doing them. I made clay bottoms for them and we still have them - that was nearly 20 years ago. I used raffia for the cording. We used a group of pine needles with the ends at an angle so that it was easy to fit with the next set of needles. (hard to describe) . The clay work is my own and it was an interesting and fun craft to do.
> 
> Your baskets are beautiful. I never thought of using all the different kinds of centers that you used. They are all one of a kind. I applaud you! I love all the bases.


Your baskets are incredible - everything you create is beautiful! Thanks for sharing the pictures and details.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

These are so neat, thanks!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

all of bowls are beautiful.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Very pretty baskets, only wished I was a bit closer to where you are


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

So pretty


----------



## Rutherford Roe (Apr 16, 2014)

you should sell them on this site... I'm sure there are plenty of us who would buy them.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Rutherford Roe said:


> you should sell them on this site... I'm sure there are plenty of us who would buy them.


Thank you, but I don't want sell them, they are given away to charity, friends and family.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, now I am feeling irritated! As if I don't have enough to do.... now I want to branch off into basketmaking -- and I am afraid that is going to be addictive! Ha Ha --Just joking (well, the "irritated" part) Love your work and I am a hoarder of cords, belts, what some of my friends call chachkies, and what my patient DH calls dust collectors and I see visions of projects with these cute items included. OK, off to find instructions..... Yeah, YouTube: 



and




and




 shows a stitch pattern quite well

There are lots of videos, and more choices.... lots of stitch patterns

Oh boy; thanks!


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

crispie said:


> Well, now I am feeling irritated! As if I don't have enough to do.... now I want to branch off into basketmaking -- and I am afraid that is going to be addictive! Ha Ha --Just joking (well, the "irritated" part) Love your work and I am a hoarder of cords, belts, what some of my friends call chachkies, and what my patient DH calls dust collectors and I see visions of projects with these cute items included. OK, off to find instructions..... Yeah, YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi is this expensive hobby.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

WaterFall said:


> Hi is this expensive hobby.


At first the supplies are a little expensive, but it lasts a long time.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

From where they available thank you .


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

WaterFall said:


> From where they available thank you .


Royalwood LLC for the cord and sea grass, or Amazon

Primpines.com for the thread.

Both cord and thread can also be found on eBay.


----------

